# Going with the Larger Rotors and Dual Piston Calipers



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

So I log onto Vortex to share what I'm about to do, and another poster says his larger rotors have warped already....Go figure. Well, it's too late for me now, as I have purchased everything. But I purchased aftermarket rotors, so we'll see how they play.

We have had our Routan for 2 1/2 years now, and I really can't complain about anything. It has been a fine, dependable vehicle that has been worked hard. As you can see below, it's filthy; but it's time to get the rotors replaced as the brakes shimmy horribly now. But these are the original rotors, and we now have 68,000 + miles on the car. So even though 90% of that was highway driving, I think we did ok. I pull my utility trailer frequently, and that is the main reason I decided to get the larger brakes all the way around.



Below are some of the front brake parts. The rotors are huge, and weigh a ton.


These are some of the parts to the rear brakes.



And since I needed new snow tires, I decided to get the set of Chrysler OEM wheels that I had used for the past two winters refinished in the van's body color. They went from blah to amazing!!



I'll post up photos when everything is installed; and will keep you posted on how these brakes perform.


----------



## kctdi (Jan 24, 2004)

Good luck with the brake swap. My rotors were OEM from the factory that warped. Your aftermrket ons will probably be fine.

KC.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Do you have part numbers on the front brake calipers and carriers.


----------



## 95GLX (Dec 13, 1999)

*Will the vented front brakes fit on the rear?*

I am curious if anyone has tried to fit the vented front brakes on the rear? I just purchased a 2010 and I will be looking at this to see if it is an option. Since it is the solid rear rotors that keep warping then why not give it a shot? The sizes are very close, 12.08" rear to 11.98" front. The width is the only thing that will be decidedly different as it may not allow enough room for the pads and discs inside the caliper carrier and caliper jaw. But if it works it could be a good, permanent fix. I will have to get into the Chrysler forums as I would be surprised if someone hasn't tried it already.

Could you measure that out on your parts that you have in the pictures?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

95GLX said:


> Since it is the solid rear rotors that keep warping then why not give it a shot?


Seems like most problems reported here are with front rotors.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

> TCM GLX
> Do you have part numbers on the front brake calipers and carriers.​


Go to this link, and fllow through to near the end of the post. Both front and rear parts are listed. http://www.dodgejourneyforum.com/top...rakes/?p=25703




> Could you measure that out on your parts that you have in the pictures?


The brakes are going to be installed Thursday. I'll ask my tech if he can do some measuring before he does the install. He has all of the parts presently.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Can't wait to see this done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*Successful BIG BRAKE upgrade on 2011 Crew*

We'll he did it and documented it... The fronts anyway...

http://www.dodgejourneyforum.com/topic/4974-successful-big-brake-upgrade-on-2011-crew/

And another one... Also just the fronts...

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...e-upgrade-to-2010-SXT?highlight=Brake+upgrade


----------

